# Setting Up my Fluval 303



## Caribe310 (Dec 28, 2006)

How do i set up my fluval 303 canister filter?
which hose is the exhaust the skinny one or the thick one?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

i dont know about the 303....because that's an older model, but the newer ones all have the same size exhaust and intake tubes and they are interchangeable.

Shoot for the directions man.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it should come with direction manual book or somthing...


----------



## Caribe310 (Dec 28, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> i dont know about the 303....because that's an older model, but the newer ones all have the same size exhaust and intake tubes and they are interchangeable.
> 
> Shoot for the directions man.


I dont have the directions for it. My neighbor let me have the fluval because he had no use for it and it was still kinda unused.
Help.


----------



## wells284 (Jan 5, 2007)

I would say search the internet for instructions or some sort of manual


----------



## Caribe310 (Dec 28, 2006)

wells284 said:


> I would say search the internet for instructions or some sort of manual


yeah im going to do that


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

All the fluvals I have messed with had the same size intake and output tubes...If they are diff sizes you should be able to look at the pump to see which hose fit each side I would think.


----------



## Caribe310 (Dec 28, 2006)

zippa said:


> All the fluvals I have messed with had the same size intake and output tubes...If they are diff sizes you should be able to look at the pump to see which hose fit each side I would think.


I found out how to set it up, but i messed up because i didnt not put the rubber seal on right and i flooded the living room a bit.


----------

